# Patterns for letters?



## gasmansteve (8 Dec 2009)

Hi chaps
While looking around a shop selling posh interior design stuff my other half came across the word `WOW` in large letters on the wall and said she would quite like something like that in our kitchen (why WOW god only knows :lol: ) anyway I made the mistake of saying "They should be easy to make on the scrollsaw and save six quid a letter as well " so now I`ve been given the job of making them and I wondered if anyone could point me to some patterns or such like to print out and then cut out on the saw please?. I have been reading tutorials on `Inkscape` for the scrollsaw so that might be an option but I`m not too sure about selecting the right font/size/shape etc help!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tenko (8 Dec 2009)

Steve,

I'd choose the font you like in Word, set the size and change the colour to light gray to save ink and print out and stick on the chosen wood in the usual way.

Mick.


----------



## gasmansteve (8 Dec 2009)

Good idea that Mick thanks. I did wonder if there was an option with some of the plotting applications like Inkscape to choose a font and then print its outline instead of a solid letter although I suppose a grey letter would do rather than solid black.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## pren (8 Dec 2009)

Hi.

I've done similar letters before using Word to print them out. more letters

If you go to a free font site such as www.dafont.com you can download hundereds of different fonts. The font for my letters was Garamond Macron, from MS Word. I printed mine to around 700pt which comes out at around 20cm ish. Stick the paper to the wood with masking tape and prittstick and cut out. Rounding the corners with a router can be tricky as the router tips (apologies for any egg-suck lessons  ) so I found it was easier done on a router table. 

HTH


----------



## pren (9 Dec 2009)

gasmansteve":1h8h4nq1 said:


> Good idea that Mick thanks. I did wonder if there was an option with some of the plotting applications like Inkscape to choose a font and then print its outline instead of a solid letter although I suppose a grey letter would do rather than solid black.
> Thanks
> Steve



In word, highlight the letter > right click > Font > tick the 'outline' checkbox. Gives you just the outline of the letters.


----------



## wizer (9 Dec 2009)

Here is an exhaustive list of sites that offer free fonts. You'll spend days browsing these (speaking as a bit of a TypeFace fanatic).

http://www.graphicsngraphicdesign.com/h ... #fontslist


----------



## gasmansteve (10 Dec 2009)

Ta for the info Mick,Tom and Bryn

Bryn - managed to get the font Garamond Macron downloaded but I only have Open Office (and wordpad) and wondered where/which directory to load the new fonts into? plus I noticed in Open Office certain fonts will only expand to 144 pts- about 3" or so?. I just unzipped them to a temp folder for now..Maybe have to have a look round for MS Word.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## gasmansteve (10 Dec 2009)

Soz found the directory Windows/fonts Doh!. Fonts installed fine but in Open Office max font size only go up to 96pt any ideas how to go bigger ??
Thanks again
Steve


----------



## wizer (10 Dec 2009)

Steve, IIRC you can just type a bigger font size in the drop down box to whatever size you like?

If not, then use draw. You'll definitely be able to do it in there.


----------



## gasmansteve (10 Dec 2009)

Thanks for that Tom never knew you could just type a size in the box and away you go excellent cheers
Steve


----------



## pren (10 Dec 2009)

Hey Steve.

Glad you got it all sorted. Word / Office are really useful tools for this sort of thing, aren't they?  

I've also started using SketchUp recently for lettering templates. Being able to rotate/resize letters on the one design is much easier than Office guess work and cutting and pasting (literally!). As long as the fonts are in your 'fonts' folder (same as for word / openoffice) then they can be used in SU.


----------



## Mike Wingate (12 Dec 2009)

Thanks all for the excellent advice. The tip on outlines is really useful. Using the computer gives proper spacing. I have eeeenormous numbers on my wheelie bins, cut out in sticky backed vinyl on a cad cam cutter (Roland). My house number was printed off word and cut out of polycarbonate with the scrollsaw.


----------

